# starts but won't run



## ole red (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello All , I have a17.5 Techemsuh on a murray mower .
It would not start at all . I replaced the float bowl assy. 
now it starts but will only run in the start position also the throttle surges a little 
if I attempt to adjust the throttle it dies,
Any suggestions?

Thanks , Ole Red


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you checked for a vacuum leak? Intake bolts might be loose or at the very least, tightened.

Bob


----------



## ole red (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Bob , I have checked , I have cleaned the carb. a couple of times . also replaced the o ring behind the jet.
as it was almost swelled closed . this resolved several issues. the engine starts good now . but does not run smooth 
until completely warm and then has a spit at higher rpms. I.m out of ideas. any and all help is appreciated.

Thanks red


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

There are some good videos on YouTube about how to get the Tecumseh engines working like new. A good carb re-build kit is about $18 on eBay, and should be about the same price at most local, small engine shops. You might be surprised at how different an engine will sound and run with new washers/rings/seals. I worked on a snow blower this past winter with the same problems. Check out the videos on YouTube. You will learn a great deal.


----------



## ole red (Sep 13, 2010)

Good idea , I did that yesterday . the video techumseh composite carb rebuild
is perfect. I still have a few run surge issues but it gets a little better with each attempt.


----------



## briggs (Sep 2, 2010)

is the motor a TEC ..If so those darn carbs be be a pain sometimes


----------



## ole red (Sep 13, 2010)

it is a techumseh engine , and it has been a pain , but it is showing improvement , I am thinking it has been a mix of problems and not one big prob. 
I look forward to seeing your pics 

Thanks , red


----------



## briggs (Sep 2, 2010)

run some sea foam threw it also it may help out ...I had a 12.5 hp Tecumseh tec motor had carb troubles i messed with it for a while and ran some threw it .It seemed to work ...I posted some pics in my gallery check them out ....Good luck with the carb let us know how it works out


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 17, 2010)

*Starts but wont run*



ole red said:


> Hello All , I have a17.5 Techemsuh on a murray mower .
> It would not start at all . I replaced the float bowl assy.
> now it starts but will only run in the start position also the throttle surges a little
> if I attempt to adjust the throttle it dies,
> ...


----------



## Rhonda (Sep 17, 2010)

*starts but wont run*

Hey did you replace the bolt on the bottom of the bowl or at least clean the old one? Most have holes that can get clogged with varnish. I pull mine and drop it in gas or spray with starter fluid. A sudden blast in holes with an air line will help so will a thin wire, especially if you have already soaked it. Im new to forum so I hope I did this right. Good Luck!


----------



## ole red (Sep 13, 2010)

This is a composite carb. ( plastic bowl) it doesn't have the bolt on the bottom but has a wire clip . it is doing much better but still not perfect. seafoam is next on the list .


----------



## ole red (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Briggs , love the pics that mtd rider is sweet , the push mower is past cool .
thanks


----------



## briggs (Sep 2, 2010)

ole red said:


> Hey Briggs , love the pics that mtd rider is sweet , the push mower is past cool .
> thanks




thanks for your comments ...I am working on a toro gas lawn mower right now also i think its a late 60s early 70s model will add those photos also ....I would try the sea Foam it may help ...To me it sounds like some crap is still stuck in one of the jets or ports


----------

